# How far away can you kill a duck with steel shot?



## NCHillbilly (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## nickf11 (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## GSURugger (Jan 12, 2012)

Pattern your gun, but with steel speed kills, as it does not transfer energy as well as lead or non-tox.  40 yards is a good range for me.


----------



## tgw925 (Jan 12, 2012)

It just depends. I dont like shootin at a duck over 40 yards, but thats just me. I've seen them knocked down at 70+ yards but thats not an everyday occurance. Now if your shooting heavy shot, i've seen geese fold at 90-100 yards. Theres alot of factors that play into it but if your lookin to save shells, id keep your trigger finger stationary unless the birds within 40-45 yards. Others may have a different  opionion.


----------



## trophyslayer (Jan 12, 2012)

tgw925 said:


> It just depends. I dont like shootin at a duck over 40 yards, but thats just me. I've seen them knocked down at 70+ yards but thats not an everyday occurance. Now if your shooting heavy shot, i've seen geese fold at 90-100 yards. Theres alot of factors that play into it but if your lookin to save shells, id keep your trigger finger stationary unless the birds within 40-45 yards. Others may have a different  opionion.



x'2 you hit it on the head wilson


----------



## wss277 (Jan 12, 2012)

http://randywakeman.com/SteelLeadandtheRuleofThreeforShotshells.htm


----------



## GABASSMAN (Jan 12, 2012)

The most effective clean kill range is 35 yards and under.. But we have all made long shots.  It's the guys who think since they killed one at 65 yards once they can do it every time which leads to skybusting and cripples


----------



## Mark K (Jan 12, 2012)

Steel - maybe stone cold dead out to 30yds.  Anything beyond that usually results in a cripple, but that's what the dog's for!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 12, 2012)

Does the hevi-shot give you more range?


----------



## Mark K (Jan 12, 2012)

Hevi is like the lead!! So yes more range.


----------



## 12mcrebel (Jan 12, 2012)

tgw925 said:


> It just depends. I dont like shootin at a duck over 40 yards, but thats just me. I've seen them knocked down at 70+ yards but thats not an everyday occurance. Now if your shooting heavy shot, i've seen geese fold at 90-100 yards. Theres alot of factors that play into it but if your lookin to save shells, id keep your trigger finger stationary unless the birds within 40-45 yards. Others may have a different  opionion.



 must have been usin Tk and Mikes Waterfowl Widowmaker


----------



## The Fever (Jan 12, 2012)

12mcrebel said:


> must have been usin Tk and Mikes Waterfowl Widowmaker



And a 35+ inch barrel. All I can think of is pattern spread


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 12, 2012)

12mcrebel said:


> must have been usin Tk and Mikes Waterfowl Widowmaker





The Fever said:


> And a 35+ inch barrel. All I can think of is pattern spread



So do you think 100 yards would be an unreasonable range with hevi-shot, even for a duck instead of a goose?


----------



## castaway (Jan 12, 2012)

GABASSMAN said:


> The most effective clean kill range is 35 yards and under.. But we have all made long shots.  It's the guys who think since they killed one at 65 yards once they can do it every time which leads to skybusting and cripples



What he said.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 12, 2012)

nchillbilly said:


> so do you think 100 yards would be an unreasonable range with hevi-shot, even for a duck instead of a goose?



yes, yes, yes!!!!


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm sure further than I'm willing to shoot at them. I like watching ducks work to my decoys and won't shoot at one past 35 yds. Most ducks I shoot at are inside of 20yds and get shot in the lips.


----------



## The Fever (Jan 12, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> So do you think 100 yards would be an unreasonable range with hevi-shot, even for a duck instead of a goose?



I don't take shots past 35 period. Part of duck hunting to me is getting them close, not hitting them far away.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 12, 2012)

The Fever said:


> Part of duck hunting to me is getting them close, not hitting them far away.




Amen I like them up close and personal


----------



## GABASSMAN (Jan 12, 2012)

The reason for these people thinking they can kill birds out to 50,60,70+ yards is the new ammunition coming out.  Guys think if they shoot blindside, blackcloud, hevi shot, etc that they have the power to bust em way on out.  People forget ethics.  Im not pointing any fingers because even I have taken shots at out of range ducks.  But do everyone a favor and realize that 1) you will have more clean kills 2) you save money on shells taking high percentage shots 3) you dont leave cripples 4) by taking higher percentage shots you are more likely going to kill birds and not educate them which makes for a better hunt for everyone.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 12, 2012)

377 yards . . . consistently.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 377 yards . . . consistently.



Yeah, that was pretty impressive, but you said that was with your .243. I was wondering about shotgun shells.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 12, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yeah, that was pretty impressive, but you said that was with your .243. I was wondering about shotgun shells.






Nitpicker . . .


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jan 12, 2012)

I like them at 10 yds.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 12, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yeah, that was pretty impressive, but you said that was with your .243. I was wondering about shotgun shells.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Nitpicker . . .




AND Flying


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 12, 2012)

Hooked on Quack told me it was with a 22 rimfire


----------



## The Horned Toad (Jan 12, 2012)

Which way is the duck flying?


----------



## diger79 (Jan 12, 2012)

We keep it under 35 yards..But perfer to shoot them when there toes touch the water..Seeing duck work a spread is the best... Heavy shot is good but still have to keep them close..We shoot mallards at 10 yards with #6 shot and drop them dead.We shoot hypersonic #2 (geese) normally and still keep it under 35 yards. Woodies smaller shot mallards over 10 yds get #2..Choke tubes range from factory IC to pattermaster extended range..


----------



## CootCartel (Jan 12, 2012)

I don't use a gun, just let them fly into you and catch them!!


----------



## The Fever (Jan 12, 2012)

CootCartel said:


> I don't use a gun, just let them fly into you and catch them!!



Did you start doing that with the blindfold like I recommended? It gives them a fair chance. Lol


----------



## CootCartel (Jan 12, 2012)

Not yet, I am not the master like you!!


----------



## hunter797 (Jan 12, 2012)

CootCartel said:


> I don't use a gun, just let them fly into you and catch them!!



x2.


----------



## The Fever (Jan 12, 2012)

CootCartel said:


> Not yet, I am not the master like you!!



Like all true masters I don't even use a mojo


----------



## fishndinty (Jan 12, 2012)

CootCartel said:


> I don't use a gun, just let them fly into you and catch them!!



I have been wingslapped by a woodie once on a flyby....I seriously could have caught it by hand or with the butt of my shotgun as a bat.  It was teal season.


----------



## fishndinty (Jan 12, 2012)

diger79 said:


> We keep it under 35 yards..But perfer to shoot them when there toes touch the water..Seeing duck work a spread is the best... Heavy shot is good but still have to keep them close..We shoot mallards at 10 yards with #6 shot and drop them dead.We shoot hypersonic #2 (geese) normally and still keep it under 35 yards. Woodies smaller shot mallards over 10 yds get #2..Choke tubes range from factory IC to pattermaster extended range..



I love hypersonic #2.  Great for every duck and goose, and I have never had pellets left in the meat...Clean passthroughs.


----------



## The Fever (Jan 12, 2012)

fishndinty said:


> I have been wingslapped by a woodie once on a flyby....I seriously could have caught it by hand or with the butt of my shotgun as a bat.  It was teal season.



Dude, me and a buddy went one time and had blue bills so close I could have caught a limit twice with the butt of the gun. It's awesome having birds that close.


----------



## Jaker (Jan 12, 2012)

oddly enough my highest percentage shot is about 40yds and crossing left or right. I don't know what it is, but I hit 9/10 birds I shoot at in those situations. Not saying I like that shot best, but for some reason I'm best at it.


----------



## fishndinty (Jan 12, 2012)

Jaker said:


> oddly enough my highest percentage shot is about 40yds and crossing left or right. I don't know what it is, but I hit 9/10 birds I shoot at in those situations. Not saying I like that shot best, but for some reason I'm best at it.



Mine is 20-30 yards ON THE WATER

I also am good at the straight crossers and the ones coming in or going out vertical.

I struggle mightily with the overhead shots.


----------



## Cpt Sniper (Jan 12, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> AND Flying



they can fly? 


sniper.


----------



## chet1725 (Jan 12, 2012)

I like to shoot as soon as I know they're ducks and not crows or something. If I wait too long to shoot at the birds, they are going to work into the other guys spread I set-up next to.


----------



## Barroll (Jan 12, 2012)

Haha. I always wonder how many of y'all big talkers are the sky busters I watch when I forced to hunt in Georgia. 

But on a serious note, some places you can shoot them in the face at 10-20yds in your decoys. Other times you arnt going to have those chances. They may just come by and take a look and keep flying and you are forced to make some 40+ yard shots. I don't prefer to do it, but killin is killin. I kill them when i can. Where I hunt in bays in louisiana it is often like that when hunting off shore.


----------



## Barroll (Jan 12, 2012)

fishndinty said:


> I love hypersonic #2.  Great for every duck and goose, and I have never had pellets left in the meat...Clean passthroughs.


----------



## Sling (Jan 12, 2012)

567.31 miles..from my house to Hunter AR. That's as far as I been when I shot one with steel shot....
50yds on a skip


----------



## fishndinty (Jan 12, 2012)

Barroll said:


>



I am dead serious. Have not had to pull one steelshot out of a breast when I have been using that stuff.  It really is great ammo.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 12, 2012)

fishndinty said:


> I am dead serious. Have not had to pull one steelshot out of a breast when I have been using that stuff.  It really is great ammo.



Wish they had that 30 years ago and my teeth would be better.


----------

